# New model year info for 2018/2019?



## cuz (Mar 19, 2018)

Can someone tell me when Honda puts out their new models for the coming year? Is there any way to find out if they are making any changes to an existing blower for next season? I’m planning to purchase an HS720 for next snow season and want to know if they will be changed at all from the ones that are out now. 

Thanks.


----------

